# The much hated mustard?



## cbsmokes (Mar 31, 2016)

I plan on doing a pork but this weekend and for pulled pork on my MES. Was looking through rubs and many start with the mustard as a base for the rub. The warden (wife), is not fond of mustard, does the mustard flavor carry over into the meat much that she would still notice if she never knew how it was prepped? I've also seen people use olive oil online, but from what I understand that doesn't give as good of a bark. Any advice would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## hank2000 (Mar 31, 2016)

Does not carry over at all. Won't even know it's there


----------



## daveomak (Mar 31, 2016)

You could try mayonnaise...  It's just oil and egg... emulsified...


----------



## cbsmokes (Mar 31, 2016)

Hates Mayo even more. Life is rough.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 31, 2016)

You can't taste the mustard. 

That being said its a wasted step to me. I stopped using it years ago. Rub sticks just fine the pork itself. Save yourself the headache of an angry wife and just rub down the pork with no mustard.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 31, 2016)

OK.....  there's always Parkay squeezable....


----------



## wade (Mar 31, 2016)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> You can't taste the mustard.
> 
> That being said its a wasted step to me. I stopped using it years ago. Rub sticks just fine the pork itself. Save yourself the headache of an angry wife and just rub down the pork with no mustard.


I agree. I just dampen the outside of the meat a little and then apply the rub. As you said it sticks just fine.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2016)

I agree, if the meat is a little wet the rub will stick fine without anything else.

Al


----------



## cbsmokes (Apr 2, 2016)

Follow up: didn't use the mustard rubed it last night with homemade mix. That was great. Problems arrose however. In my MES 30 2nd gen at 225 it took 6+ hours to just get it to 150 which was after dinner time already so after not going up much more in the next hour I figured it hit the stall? So I wrapped it in foil then tossed it in the oven at 350 to finish it up. About an hour later it was at 170 so I took it out let it sit as long as we could because we were starving it only got to rest 15 min before cutting it. It was one of the jusyest and best roast butts I've ever eatten however I severely missed the mark on getting pulled pork sandwiches. Is this normal. Rookie mistake? Or should I correct something. I do have exact notes so that way I don't do the same thing again. Unless intended because it was good


----------



## floridasteve (Apr 3, 2016)

What you experienced is normal.  I did row butts yesterday at ~250* and hit the stall at about six hours, foiled, then  Cook for about another four hours in the smoker before it was done. I started probing at 200*  and ended up removing one at 203 and the other at 207.


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 3, 2016)

Mine normally take 10 hrs, I also foil once it hits 155 & then take it up to 200 & let it rest.  I don't use a foiling juice & find the foil full of great flavorful juice & mix that in with the meat once it's pulled.  I always tell people when they come over for pulled pork that dinner time is flexible because the meat dictates when dinner will be served.


----------



## jeepdiver (Apr 3, 2016)

10 hours is about the minimum for a butt in the 225-250 range.


----------



## cbsmokes (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow I was way off. Everything I was reading said expect 1 to 1.5 hours per pound. Thanks for the help everyone. I guess this proves I have much to learn. Thankfully almost everything in the smoker tastes great just may not be what was expected.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 3, 2016)

Cook to 200-203 internal temp, and wrap in foil. Let it rest for at least a half hour (an hour is better). It'll pull with ease. You under cooked it and that's why it didn't pull. 

Don't concern yourself with time. It never works when you try to time it. I've had 10 pound butts take over 24 hours. The butt will stay hot for about 4 hours wrapped in foil and bath towels if you put it in a cooler. Just start it plenty early and if it's done to soon let it rest in the cooler.


----------



## gearjammer (Apr 4, 2016)

I have found that starting early enough and

having patience are the hardest to learn.

For me anyway, I don't have either one 

down real good yet.

But I am slowly getting it.

Keep at it, the food is worth it.

                                    Ed


----------



## perfectsmokebbq (Apr 7, 2016)

IMO I always use mustard and my wife hates mustard as well lol. But I use it not as a base for my rub to stick to , rather a sealer . The vinager in mustard locks in the best of juices and helps build heat to render the fat in the pork! My wife would be the first to tell if she could taste mustard! Hope this helps give it a try!


----------



## joe black (Apr 7, 2016)

IMO, the mustard cannot be tasted when the cook is done.  My wife also doesn't like mustard and she says that she never tastes it and she knows that I use it.  I also think that the vinegar in the mustard acts to help the rub to absorb into the meat.  For further info, I use EVOO on beef, and butter on poultry (sometimes mayo).

Good luck,   Joe.


----------

